# 29er Cell Phone Mount



## RS1990 (Apr 15, 2012)

I am looking for a new cell phone mount for my 29er. The handle bar is thicker than my old 26er, so my mount doesn't fit properly. I need it to hold my Samsung Galaxy smartphone.

Does anyone have any recommendations? 
-RS


----------



## mast3rof0 (Nov 7, 2012)

Couple of options you may want to look into are Rokform and Quad-Lock.


----------



## RS1990 (Apr 15, 2012)

Do most people mount things on the stem or on the handlebars?


----------



## RS1990 (Apr 15, 2012)

I am shocked at how terrible the options are for mounting a phone on a bike. Does nobody do this?

I checked out the Rokform mounts, but it will cost my $120...that is ridiculous.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a mount that gets attached to the stem, cost me about $30. The downside is that it uses elastic bands to adjust the length/distance of the plastic that holds the phone, and it's just shy of being compatible with the otterbox cases.

If I ever get a 3D printer, I'll set something up that would work. But that is a huge IF.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

your phone does not care what size your wheels are.

some people do it. yes, it is a significant extra expense. cheap mounts don't always work well. care to have your phone ejected on the trail? it not only has to mount the phone to the bike, but also protect the phone, hence the expense.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

NateHawk said:


> your phone does not care what size your wheels are.
> 
> some people do it. yes, it is a significant extra expense. cheap mounts don't always work well. care to have your phone ejected on the trail? it not only has to mount the phone to the bike, but also protect the phone, hence the expense.


Not to nit-pick, but it technically does matter how large the tires on. If I'm not mistaken, the higher you are above the Earth's core, the faster time goes. Therefore, your strava times will be a tad worse (or would it be better? Not enough coffee for space-time physics); by at least .0000000000000001 or so seconds.


----------



## RS1990 (Apr 15, 2012)

> I have a mount that gets attached to the stem, cost me about $30. The downside is that it uses elastic bands to adjust the length/distance of the plastic that holds the phone, and it's just shy of being compatible with the otterbox cases.


So what mount do you have? Is it good? Would you recommend it?


----------



## RS1990 (Apr 15, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> your phone does not care what size your wheels are.
> 
> some people do it. yes, it is a significant extra expense. cheap mounts don't always work well. care to have your phone ejected on the trail? it not only has to mount the phone to the bike, but also protect the phone, hence the expense.


I only mention that it's a 29er because I assumed that was at least in part why my handlebars are thicker than I am used to. The mount that I have worked fine on my old bike, but cannot attach to the wider handlebars.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RS1990 said:


> I only mention that it's a 29er because I assumed that was at least in part why my handlebars are thicker than I am used to. The mount that I have worked fine on my old bike, but cannot attach to the wider handlebars.


you are talking about handlebar diameter, not wheel size. handlebar width is also not important to the discussion. the newer, larger handlebar clamp diameter is 30.9mm.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

RS1990 said:


> So what mount do you have? Is it good? Would you recommend it?


I can get the mfg / model and picture of it when I get home from work in a bit; my review would be mixed.

For asphalt / road / touring, it seems stable and would work well enough, for XC / off-road, it doesn't seem like it would work too well. This wouldn't be a problem per se, if it was a tad bit thicker. The Otterbox case would protect it in case the phone hits the ground, if it could fit :\

On a more positive note, it is one of the few, if any, mounts that I have seen that can be configured in "landscape" mode rather than vertical.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Heres mine below...Im pretty confident its better than most out there. Water proof and solid. Its been thrashed and never had a phone issue.

http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/my-iphone-mount-746687.html


----------



## RS1990 (Apr 15, 2012)

Metalhack said:


> Heres mine below...Im pretty confident its better than most out there. Water proof and solid. Its been thrashed and never had a phone issue.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/my-iphone-mount-746687.html


One thing that I have noticed in my search is that there are a ton of iPhone cases, but there seem to be less Android options (even though it's been proven that Android users are better mountain bikers and lovers...we still get no respect).


----------



## One chance (Apr 19, 2013)

take a look at rammount.com..They have option for all kinds of things: gps, cell phone, cup holders.. lol


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

One chance said:


> take a look at rammount.com..They have option for all kinds of things: gps, cell phone, cup holders.. lol


My mount that I posted above uses a Ram mount. They work great.

Now though I have switched to using a Lifeproof case with their own bike mount. Works great!


----------

